# Stallion "No Limit" by Indoctro



## Bearskin (10 April 2011)

Does anyone here have any stock by No Limit, who stands at Whorridge Farm Stud in Devon?  Would be interested to see photos and hear opinions.

Many thanks


----------



## milo'n'molly (10 April 2011)

no but he looks nice and my mare by indoctro is Fab


----------



## whirlwindhorses (10 April 2011)

I have a mare here by No Limit. Will put some pics on later as i need to put them on my web first so i can put them on here! But here is a video of her as a 3yr old. Only been here one day but she has a lovely temperament!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxyIq3KnsUY


----------



## Bearskin (10 April 2011)

whirlwindhorses said:



			I have a mare here by No Limit. Will put some pics on later as i need to put them on my web first so i can put them on here! But here is a video of her as a 3yr old. Only been here one day but she has a lovely temperament!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxyIq3KnsUY

Click to expand...

She looks very smart.  Who is her damsire?


----------



## Anne_GTI (10 April 2011)

We used him once on a Boreas mare. No idea where that horse is now. 
We were impressed by his performance under Hester Klompmaker when No Limit was a young stallion.


----------



## Bearskin (10 April 2011)

Thank you for replying Anne.  Were you pleased with the conformation and temperament of your foal?  Do you know of any positive or negative traits that he passes on?


----------



## whirlwindhorses (10 April 2011)

Bearskin said:



			She looks very smart.  Who is her damsire?
		
Click to expand...

Ircolando


----------



## Alec Swan (11 April 2011)

I have two mares in foal to him,  and due in a week or so.  One is a half bred ID by the TB Lucky Gift,  and the other is an embryo in a recipient mare,  and the donor is an intermediate event mare,  by Ohio and out of a Grannex mare.

No Limit receives limited publicity.  Look at his competing offspring,  and you will see that he produces excellent stock.  He is of blood type,  and I went down to view him.

The two separate vets who did our AI work,  were both very impressed with the semen quality.

Alec.


----------



## Bearskin (11 April 2011)

Thank you very much Alec.  Saw him the other day, liked him a lot and think he will suit the mare.  Thought he he was a good type to produce eventers as well as jumpers, with the right mares.


----------



## DRSsporthorses (12 April 2011)

Really like the stallion No Limit quite a bit, and I would love to use him in the future. Would love to see any foals anyone has by him.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (18 April 2011)

Few pics of the 'No Limit' mare i have here.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 April 2011)

DRSsporthorses said:



			Really like the stallion No Limit quite a bit, and I would love to use him in the future. Would love to see any foals anyone has by him.
		
Click to expand...

As soon as I have foals born  and can take some pics,  and providing that The FC doesn't have a tantrum,  then I'll post some.  I may have to e/mail them to another forum user,  and get her to post them.  I'm hopeless with computers,  and anyway,  that way she'll get the rocket!!  

A smart mare,  whirlwind,  how old is she now?

Alec.


----------



## Bearskin (18 April 2011)

Thanks Alec and Whirlwind. Very nice looking mare Whirlwind.

I have a shortlist of two for my mare.  "No Limit" and also "Undercover"  http://www.sport-horse-sales.co.uk/kwpn-heartbreaker-show-jumping-stallion-standing-at-stud/

Opinions on Undercover?  He is a full brother to Veni Vidi Vici.


----------



## southsidestud (19 July 2012)

Ive just had a super colt foal by him out of a Voltaire mare, I  don't seem to see many for sale by him...Apart from what Edward breeds, interested to see any more offspring by him.


----------

